# $7.00  sex



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

An Arizona couple, both well into their 80's, go to a sex therapist's office. 

The doctor asks, 'What can I do for 
 you?' 

The man says, 'Will you watch us have 
 ****** intercourse?' 

The doctor raises both eyebrows, but he is so amazed that such an elderly 
 couple is asking for ****** advice that he 
 agrees.  

When the couple finishes, the doctor says, 
 'There's absolutely nothing wrong 
 with the way you have intercourse..' 

He thanks them for coming, he wishes them goodluck, he charges them 
 $50 and he says good bye. 

The next week, the same couple returns and asksthe sex therapist to watch 
 again. The sex therapist is a bit puzzled, but 
 agrees. 

This happens several weeks in a row 

The couple makes an appointment, has  
 intercourse with no problems, pays the 
 doctor, then leave. 

Finally, after 3 months of this routine, the 
 doctor says, 'I'm sorry, but I 
 have to ask. Just what are you trying to find 
 out?' 

The man says, 'We're not trying to find 
 out anything. 

She's married; so we can't go to her 
 house. 

I'm married; and we can't go to my 
 house. 

The Holiday Inn charges $98. 

The Hilton charges 
  $139. 

We do it here for $50, and best of all.... 

Medicare pays $43 of it. 

And you thought your tax dollars were being wasted... 
​


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2015)

:getit:


----------

